# The Epic MkIV Door Lock Problem...



## motoxyz (Jul 6, 2005)

So...
I bought a Jetta, the car doesn't recognize when the driver's side front door opens. All other doors function normally. I did a bit of research on the forums, came up with the MkIV Door Locks Explained thread. (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461).
Sweet. I tear apart my door and get into the lock mechanism. All the solder joints are shiny and new. I re-solder just in case. Pop it back together, no dice. Must be the microswitches then...right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Bought a new lock mechanism. Replaced my lock...part number 3B1-837-015-J (1st generation) with a 3B1-837-015-AK (second generation). The lock works beautifully (and quieter I might add)...but the car still doesn't know when the door is open. I open the door...no interior lights. With the door open, I can lock the car with the remote and *honk* the alarm activates. 








Here's the interesting bit. The new lock doesn't lock when the door is open. The door does lock when it's closed. Therefore the lock recognizes when the door is open or shut. The issue must not be in the lock. 






















The car still doesn't recognize when the door is open or closed. What's the other issue then? Bad wiring???

_Modified by motoxyz at 8:41 PM 2-2-2008_


_Modified by motoxyz at 8:41 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The Epic MkIV Door Lock Problem... (motoxyz)*

This may sound stupid...Have you checked the switches on your moonroof console?
I only ask cause it sounds like the comfort/convenience module recognize the state of the door (open/closed) but the interior light switch is set to "Off".
Have the car scanned if the switches aren't the problem, it may be the comfort module.


----------



## motoxyz (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: The Epic MkIV Door Lock Problem... (dragon1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragon1.8t* »_This may sound stupid...Have you checked the switches on your moonroof console?
I only ask cause it sounds like the comfort/convenience module recognize the state of the door (open/closed) but the interior light switch is set to "Off".
Have the car scanned if the switches aren't the problem, it may be the comfort module.

The lights in the ceiling (front and back) do light up when all 3 other doors are opened. The problem also extends beyond just the lights. The alarm can be activated when the driver's door is open, and doesn't go off when I open the door from the inside. All other doors sound the alarm.








Sounds like I need to have it scanned and see what comes up.


----------



## cvs hey turbo (Mar 25, 2006)

i have more or less same prob. but my windows can go up or down with out the key in ignition


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The Epic MkIV Door Lock Problem... (motoxyz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motoxyz* »_
Sounds like I need to have it scanned and see what comes up.

Yeah, definatelly get it scanned. I never do anything w/o scanning the computer first. 
You may need to have the lock mech. "introduced" to the control module. I'm not sure what the difference is between the "old" and "new" lock modules are. When I've done mine I tell the parts guy my VIN and he gets me the part. Works everytime! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GregBo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: The Epic MkIV Door Lock Problem... (motoxyz)*

Had the same problem. It is the micro switch in the door mechanism or the it could be that the door jam needs to be re-aligned, when you put it back together something did not match up.


----------



## motoxyz (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: The Epic MkIV Door Lock Problem... (GregBo)*

Ya, I ended up getting it all squared away. The microswitch was the issue, but the switch itself was in working condition. The plastic rivets that hold the switch in place had stretched out, allowing the switch to slide back from it's intended position. The door latch was no longer able to activate the switch.
Full explanation here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3665731
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, there was no need to 'introduce' the lock mechanism to the security system or computer, or anything like that. Simple plug and play replacement.


_Modified by motoxyz at 2:23 PM 2-28-2008_


----------

